# LAN Kabel sitzt fest



## das_wesen (16. April 2012)

Hallo, ich habe hier ein Problem,

das LAN Kabel sitzt im Notebook meiner Ma fest.
Bevor das kommt diesen Bippus habe ich schon gedrückt, und trotzdem lässt sich das LAN Kabel nicht entfernen.
Es handelt sich um ein Notebook von HP und das Modell 630.

Gibts da irgendeinen Mechanismus um das zu lösen?


----------



## Incredible Alk (16. April 2012)

Der Mechanismus IST dieser kleine Plastikeinraster. Wenn das Kabel trotz drücken des Plastikdingens nicht rausgeht ist wohl irgendwas am Anschluss oder am Kabel kaputt gegangen und steckt fest. Viel mehr als in alle Richtungen zu versuchen etwas dran zumzuwackeln (natürlich nicht mit roher Gewalt) kann ich dir aber auch nicht mit auf den Weg geben.


----------



## das_wesen (16. April 2012)

Naja wenn ich den drücke geht der Stecker ein wenig raus, aber sitzt halt dann trotzdem noch Bombenfest.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (16. April 2012)

Evt. mal den knickschutz zurück ziehen (das geht,wenn er nicht richtig fest vergossen ist) und dann die arretierung richtig drücken.


----------



## das_wesen (17. April 2012)

Das hat keinen Knickschutz. Und wir haben diesen Bippus auch schon mit was flachen komplett heruntergedrückt. Meine Vermutung ist das diese LAN Buchse auch solche Führungsdinger an den Innenseiten Links und Rechts hat und diese Verkanten.


----------

